# Audio para exteriores



## erichfrom (Sep 12, 2010)

Buen día compañeros

En octubre una amiga hara una presentación y quiero apoyarla con el sonido, ¿qué amplificador de audio me recomiendan? He armado pequeños amplificadores y siempre he quedado desilucionado porque se escuchan mal...

Es para un lugar abierto, por favor diganme que potencia, que bocinas, que fuente de alimentación... etc. Si tienen algún diagrama que hayan comprobado que funciona sería mejor.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

erichfrom dijo:


> ....En octubre una amiga hara una presentación y quiero apoyarla con el sonido, ¿qué amplificador de audio me recomiendan? He armado pequeños amplificadores y siempre he quedado desilucionado porque se escuchan mal...
> 
> Es para un lugar abierto, por favor diganme que potencia, que bocinas, que fuente de alimentación... etc. Si tienen algún diagrama que hayan comprobado que funciona sería mejor.
> 
> Gracias.


Considerando que el tiempo te apremia, ¿ No sería mejor alquilarlo ?


----------



## erichfrom (Sep 12, 2010)

jejeje fijate que si he pensado en alquilarlo, pero ya que según estudio electrónica me gustaría hacerlo...
mmm otras opciones?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Sep 12, 2010)

No estoy muy seguro que te sirva pero bueno:
En www.construyasuvideorockola.com, en la seccion de proyectos de la izquierda, entra en "amplificadores de potencia" y en los ultimos busca el "amplificador de 400w", efectivamente funciona y segun yo (no se si tenga buen oido) fuciona de pu#/=&(!$%)"dre
Recuerda que los parlantes deben ser de minimo 400w 4 ohms, y los dos capacitores del centro entre mas alstos en microfaradios y voltaje=una mejor respuesta en bajos (piden de 4700uF a 63v pero yo use de 6800uF a 63v), ojala te sirva


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jajaja tienes poco tiempo para construir todo, y más si vas desde cero a probar circuitos hasta que uno funcione. No es tan sencillo armar un amplificador con la potencia para un evento así y que funcione a la primera pero ojalá tengas suerte con el de 400w.

Si se te viene el tiempo encima y estás en el DF...conozco a alguien 

Saludos


----------

